# Opera events around the world



## oren1

Hi, I get to travel around the world few times a year. Never i managed to plan ahead and get tickets to good opera events as I was not aware of them until i got the the city. Does any one knows a site or a magazine which indicate THE major opera events in the world in advance ?
Thanks,
Oren


----------

